# Hi all :)



## kachi (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi everyone.
Iv'e been browsing the site for a few months now and so far I like it, I find a lot of helpfull information here as well as alot of friendly people.
My real name is Scott, my primary style is Freestyle Karate (brown belt), I will be going for my Shodan-ho some time mid-year. 
I live in Murray Bridge, South Australia and I just finished year 11 , I have been training in Zen Do Ryu Freestyle Karate for 2 years now and am loving every moment of it. 
For our club I have set up 1 competition and 2 camps which keeps me busy. I look forward to posting on the boards and meeting new people.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome Scott!  So glad you could join us, I look forward to your posts! :wavey:


----------



## jdinca (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome! You'll like it here.


----------



## mantis (Dec 27, 2005)

welcome to where time stands still
no one leaves 
and no one will

have fun posting


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 27, 2005)

G'day, kachi and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello and happy posting
Terry


----------



## kachi (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey guys, thanx for the warm welcome look forward to getting to know everyone :cheers:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

kachi said:
			
		

> Hey guys, thanx for the warm welcome look forward to getting to know everyone :cheers:



Hey!  A drinking man!  We like you more already!


----------



## MJS (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Scott! Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Scott, Welcome to MT. Glad you came out of lurkdom. You'll like it here me thinks.  Happy Posting!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 28, 2005)

*Welcome, Scott! Happy Posting!!*


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome Scott!  Glad to meet you.  We're a pretty nice group of people here.  Happy posting!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Scott


----------



## still learning (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the fun.........Aloha


----------



## bignick (Dec 28, 2005)

jdinca said:
			
		

> Welcome! You'll like it here.



Yeah, you will.....


Or else.......................


:uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome to the Board~!

Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## Cujo (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome Scott! I'm sure that you will find much useful information here and I look forward to your posts.

Pax 
Cujo


----------

